
Show HN: Keep track of everything you watch and easily find things to watch - gogetakame
https://www.addtothelist.com
======
gogetakame
Hey everyone! I wanted to share something I’ve been working on for some time
that I hope you will find useful. It’s called AddToTheList:
[https://www.addtothelist.com/](https://www.addtothelist.com/)

You can keep track of everything you’re watching with AddToTheList. You can
rate, make notes, and mark which streaming service a title is on. You’ll also
be able to see IMDb and Rotten Tomatoes ratings for titles with links to each
site if you want more information.

You can add your friends once they’ve signed up as well and then you can
easily recommend each other things to watch. You’ll be able to easily see what
your friends are watching to get a better idea of what to watch. You can also
easily copy titles from other users to your own lists.

There are pre-populated Smart Lists that also give you ideas on what to watch.
These range from Popular Shows to Upcoming Movies. These lists will update as
you use the site more.

You’ll also be able to see when titles are coming to Netflix or Amazon Prime
as well as when titles are leaving Netflix. Then you can plan what to watch
better as well. (I’m planning to add Hulu soon.) All of these are only
supported for USA. You’ll also get recommendations on what to watch as you
watch/rate titles.

You can view a sample user here to see how to organize your lists, but it’s
entirely up to you how you want to do it:
[https://www.addtothelist.com/user/sample-
user](https://www.addtothelist.com/user/sample-user)

Once you sign up and login, you will see more of the available features such
as IMDb/Rotten Tomatoes ratings and when titles are coming to certain
streaming services.

I hope you will sign up and hopefully it’s as useful for you as it has been
for me. You can also import lists from IMDb or Trakt directly into
AddToTheList.

If you have any feedback, questions, issues, etc. just comment below or use
the contact form here:
[https://www.addtothelist.com/contact_us](https://www.addtothelist.com/contact_us)

Also check the FAQs as they might help answer some of your questions:
[https://www.addtothelist.com/faqs](https://www.addtothelist.com/faqs)

Thanks!

